# Polenta vs Grits, is it the same thing?



## TheCook

Polenta vs Grits, is it the same thing?


----------



## sattie

I'm sure someone will be able to tell you soon... but I am having polenta tomorrow with my osso bucco.  So I can tell you if it is the same or not.  I like GRITS!


----------



## Uncle Bob

First Cousins.......


----------



## BreezyCooking

Virtually identical except for the grind. One of them (I believe it's the polenta) is usually a finer grind of cornmeal.  Also, I've always considered "grits" to be served creamy, while "polenta" I allow to set & then slice & serve firm.


----------



## Andy M.

As they say,the difference between polenta nad grits is how much a restaurant can charge for it.  Polenta can be made frim and sliced (and grilled or fried) or it can be a looser cionsistency similar to grits.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I also think there's definitely regional semantics involved.

For instance, you don't hear about "grits" in Italy - over there cooked cornmeal is decidedly known as "polenta".  

Here in the U.S., before regional Italian cuisine became better known & more popular - cooked cornmeal was either "grits", or when cooled til firm & then fried up - "fried cornmeal mush".

Either/or - to me they're virtually all the same thing.


----------



## JoeV

Polenta = Yankee culture

Grits = Confederate culture

Yes, some are still fighting that war, but I know in my heart that grits will never rise to the cultural level of polenta, not as long as there's a Mason/Dixon line. 

Joseph the Yankee Agitator


----------



## bullseye

IMHO, the Wikipedia has it right:

"Polenta is very similar to corn grits, a common dish in the cuisine of the Southern United States, with the difference that grits are usually made from coarsely ground kernels. When properly cooked, grits and polenta have similarly smooth textures, "grit" referring to the texture of the dried corn before cooking. Another variation uses ground hominy, lye-treated corn kernels.
 Polenta is similar to boiled maize dishes of Mexico, where both maize and hominy originate."


----------



## BreezyCooking

> Polenta = Yankee culture
> Grits = Confederate culture


 
I'll just assume you're joking, because that's ridiculous.  Polenta has absolutely nothing to do with "Yankee" culture - it's strictly of Italian origin.

And really, at this point in time, there are no longer any lines drawn for either.  Some of the finest restaurants in the New York serve grits in upscale style, while at the same time I've enjoyed polenta in restaurants here in Virginia.  In fact, this past winter I enjoyed a fabulous appetizer of escargot in wine sauce served over slices of "polenta".  Not a "grit" in sight - lol!!


----------



## miniman

We people of Souther African origin call cooked cornmeal - sudza.


----------



## BreezyCooking

That's interesting, & supports my "it's really just semantics".  Is it just plain cooked cornmeal, Miniman, or do you add something to it, like seasonings, before it's known as "sudza"?


----------



## Constance

Uncle Bob said:


> First Cousins.......



Exactly. Both are cornmeal mush.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cornmeal, (finely ground corn) cooked/boiled in liquid, --- water, milk, stocks, etc to some consistency, eaten hot or cold is/has been part of the food ways of just about every culture in the world. The “dish” goes by dozens of names…In Italy --- Polenta -- Where it was once considered a peasant food. It is now, in some circles considered Hoity Toity fare and served in the finest restaurants. --- Here I’ve heard it referred to as cornmeal mush (I’ve never eaten it) or Coush-Coush – The Cajun Breakfast of Champions. (I have eaten this) Today, in my area some of its popular uses are: to make cornbread, cornbread dressing, and as a breading for fried foods – Fish and okra come to mind. Cornmeal is NOT grits! 

Stone Ground Grits…Are produced when whole kernel corn is ground in a Grist mill. When a grits separator is in place the grits are separated from the meal that falls through to the bottom due to its fineness. These Stone Ground grits are full of corn flavor. If you don’t have a minimum of 30 minutes…45 is better…an hour won’t hurt – then don’t even attempt to cook them. They are delicious – Just don’t try to make cornbread out of them. Stone Ground Grits are NOT cornmeal --- Stone Ground Grits are not cornmeal mush! 

Hominy Grits….Are produced from dried Hominy that is ground into tiny particles.
You can read about hominy here --- They are advertised to cook in 5 minutes --- 15-20 minutes is much, much better. . They are NOT cornmeal ---They are NOT Stone Ground grits…They are NOT cornmeal mush….You can't make cornbread out of them!!! HTH !!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Back in the '70's - long before I'd even heard of "polenta", one of my favorite weekend breakfasts included "fried cornmeal mush".  I'd usually make it the night before & just stick the pot in the fridge overnight.  Then in the morning I'd slice it up & fry it - along with eggs & ham - in enough butter to make my arteries congeal just thinking about it - lol!!  Ahh - my misspent youth!


----------



## TheCook

Thanks for the response guys.


----------



## sattie

I'm going to say after having this Sunday evening... it is grits!


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> As they say,the difference between polenta nad grits is how much a restaurant can charge for it. Polenta can be made frim and sliced (and grilled or fried) or it can be a looser cionsistency similar to grits.


 
Not exactly.  Grits are short for "hominy grits," and hominy grits have been treated with lye.

Polenta is not treated that way.  They are very similar, however, and in many places are used interchangeably.


----------



## Baketech

Grits are white....polenta is yeller....otherwise the same thing...

Hominy grits are a whole differn't thang....


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> Not exactly. Grits are short for "hominy grits," and hominy grits have been treated with lye.
> 
> Polenta is not treated that way. They are very similar, however, and in many places are used interchangeably.


 

Not exactly.  There are grits and hominy grits.  Two different things.  Grits and polenta differ little.


----------



## JoeV

Wow, I guess Uncle Bob wasn't too convincing with his explanation, as the debate rages on.

BTW, I _WAS_ joking about the Mason-Dixon Line. Just trying to put a little levity into the conversation. I'm going back to the bread page before things get really heated up here and I get deep fried or boiled.


----------



## pontalba

Baketech said:


> Grits are white....polenta is yeller....otherwise the same thing...
> 
> Hominy grits are a whole differn't thang....


I've bought yellow grits in the grocery.  So it's both evidently.  

I cooked coush-coush last night, and don't see much difference to regular grits.  Is there supposed to be?

Yeah, I've lived down here all my life, but must have led a sheltered cooking life.


----------



## Andy M.

Cous cous is a pasta product made from wheat, not just a ground grain.


----------



## Baketech

pontalba said:


> I've bought yellow grits in the grocery.


 
Then it was polenta...


----------



## Dove

*Grits with milk and sugar...yum yum. 
My husband who was born in North Carolina always mashed his eggs with his grits.*


----------



## pontalba

Andy M. said:


> Cous cous is a pasta product made from wheat, not just a ground grain.


I know, I don't_ think _it's the same though.

This is cornmeal cooked with water, butter and milk to a mush and you add milk and butter when cooked for a sort of cereal.


----------



## pontalba

Baketech said:


> Then it was polenta...


----------



## Andy M.

pontalba said:


> I know, I don't_ think _it's the same though...


 
It's not the same.  The cooked products may appear similar.

Grits is ground corn.

Couscous is ground wheat mixed with water and coated with wheat powder.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stone Ground Grits can be Yellow or White-----
Hominy Grits are white ------
Polenta can be Yellow or White -----

Coush-Coush is a cereal type dish made with corn meal (Yellow or White) The boiled meal is turned into a pre-heated very hot skillet containing oil (bacon drippings or lard) the skillet developes a toasty brown crust that is stirred back into cereal before serving with milk, butter, sugar or cane syrup. Coush-Coush is NOT grits.


----------



## pontalba

Uncle Bob said:


> Stone Ground Grits can be Yellow or White-----
> Hominy Grits are white ------
> Polenta can be Yellow or White -----
> 
> Coush-Coush is a cereal type dish made with corn meal (Yellow or White) The boiled meal is turned into a pre-heated very hot skillet containing oil (bacon drippings or lard) the skillet developes a toasty brown crust that is stirred back into cereal before serving with milk, butter, sugar or cane syrup. Coush-Coush is NOT grits.


Thanks for that, I just wasn't satisfied with the outcome.  I bet those bacon drippings would have made all the difference!


----------



## abecedarian

pontalba said:


> Thanks for that, I just wasn't satisfied with the outcome. I bet those bacon drippings would have made all the difference!


 

S'Ok Pont.. you'll be hungry again tomorrow

Bacon sounds good anyway...


----------



## pontalba

Too right Abc!  Unfortunately.


----------



## Baketech

Andy, pmfji...but he is talking about "coush coush", not "cous cous"...they aren't the same thing...


----------



## pontalba

Baketech said:


> Andy, pmfji...but he is talking about "coush coush", not "cous cous"...they aren't the same thing...


Thanks, at least I haven't totally lost my feeble grip on reality.


----------



## BreezyCooking

> Stone Ground Grits can be Yellow or White-----
> Hominy Grits are white ------
> Polenta can be Yellow or White -----


 
So far, Uncle Bob (per above) is virtually the ONLY one here, out of 4 pages, that has it 100% correct.  The rest of you need to get out more - lol!!


----------



## Andy M.

Baketech said:


> Andy, pmfji...but he is talking about "coush coush", not "cous cous"...they aren't the same thing...


 

Man, was I ever way off base.  Sorry guys.  I think I'll go sit in the corner for a while.


----------



## Baketech

Andy M. said:


> Man, was I ever way off base. Sorry guys. I think I'll go sit in the corner for a while.


 
What, and miss out on a classic "big end vs little end" discussion...pish...


----------



## Arwen

Here  we serve polenta in  a dish  with stuffed porcini (mushroooms),red beef,we  make a dressing  sauce  with  stuffed onions,olive oil,mushrooms,some tomatoe  sauce,pepper,as  always,all these ingredients need  to  be  stirred for at  least  45 minutes, in a  big and large  pot.
Polenta  needs to cooked in a separate  pot with  a lot  of  hot water.


----------



## JimC

*About Polenta*

I'm not going to get into a discussion about  girts vs. polenta but I want to clarify a couple of inaccurate statements made here about polenta.

In an earlier message it was stated that polenta  is yellow and grits are white. True - but there is also white polenta. Moretti makes Polenta Bramata which is yellow and Bramata Bianca which is white. There is only a slight difference in taste. I've attached some pictures of the packages.

Polenta is served in many different ways - not just sliced and fried. When polenta is allowed to cool and get firm it can be sliced, broiled, fried etc etc. Lately it's become trendy to use little rounds of firm polenta as a base for appetizers and canapes. 

Traditionally, in Ialian-American households it is cooked to a thick mush and served with tomato sauce (with meatballs, sausage, trippa etc). In years past it was served communally on a board in the center of the table. Everyone would take a fork and eat their way to the middle.

Polenta can also be served in a very creamy preparation. The longer polenta cooks the smoother it gets. Here's a favorite way of mine for preparintg polenta. The recipe calls for yellow cornmeal but I also use white polenta for this.

_*Polenta and Kale*_

4 cups water
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 pound kale, stemmed and cut into 1 inch pieces
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
Salt and pepper to taste
1 cup grated Romano cheese

In a medium saucepan bring salted water to a boil. Add cornmeal to the boiling water in a slow steady stream stirring constantly. Reduce to a simmer and cook for 30 to 45 minutes stirring very frequently (almost constantly), until a smooth and creamy consistency is reached.

While the polenta is cooking, steam the kale until tender. When the kale is cooked, heat oil in a skillet large enough to hold all the kale. Add garlic and sauté briefly. Add kale and continue to sauté for another minute or so, tossing to coat the kale with oil. Salt and pepper to taste. When the polenta is cooked stir in grated Romano cheese. Pour polenta into the middle of a serving dish. Top with sautéd kale and serve. Serves 4 as a side dish.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jim C said:
			
		

> In an earlier message it was stated that polenta  is yellow and grits are white. True - but there is also white polenta.



Jim, I'm sure you didn't mean to infer that grits are only white, but for clarification Grits (Stone Ground) can be yellow or white also -- depending on the corn that's used. 

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## PieSusan

JoeV said:


> Wow, I guess Uncle Bob wasn't too convincing with his explanation, as the debate rages on.
> 
> BTW, I _WAS_ joking about the Mason-Dixon Line. Just trying to put a little levity into the conversation. I'm going back to the bread page before things get really heated up here and I get deep fried or boiled.


 
By your use of smilies, I knew you were joking and as I have gotten to know you here I have learned more about your sense of humor. I don't believe you are trying to start anything and I have witnessed more of these North/South foodie arguments than I care to remember.

On my old board there were ridiculous arguments over whether cornbread should have sugar in it. Evidently, "real cornbread" does not contain sugar if you are from the South. What I never understood is why people can't make the kind of cornbread or journeycake they desire? Just enjoy! Vive la difference!!!


----------



## PieSusan

Now my 2 cents, for what it is worth--this is how I have been served both dishes:
When I have had grits in the South, they were breakfast food usually eaten like cream of wheat or cream of rice or oatmeal. I do know, it can be eaten firm and fried but is served sweet with maple syrup.

When I have had polenta it has been eaten at lunch or dinner as a side dish. It has been served much thicker or firm and/or grilled. Sometimes cheese has been added.


----------



## JimC

Uncle Bob said:


> Jim, I'm sure you didn't mean to infer that grits are only white, but for clarification Grits (Stone Ground) can be yellow or white also -- depending on the corn that's used.
> 
> Have Fun & Enjoy!



LOL - Nope! No inferences about grits at all! I'm Italian and I'm a polenta kind of guy. I know nothing about grits other than than that *one* of the colors that they come in is white. I'm open to learning more about them though.

If you like kale, try the recipe I posted. It's delicious!

Cheers!


----------



## Uncle Bob

JimC said:
			
		

> If you like kale, try the recipe I posted. It's delicious!



The recipe does look tempting!! Do ya think I could substitute Turnip or Mustard greens for the Kale?? 

Have Fun!


----------



## JimC

PieSusan said:


> Now my 2 cents, for what it is worth--this is how I have been served both dishes:
> 
> When I have had grits in the South, they were breakfast food usually eaten like cream of wheat or cream of rice or oatmeal. I do know, it can be eaten firm and fried but is served sweet with maple syrup.
> 
> When I have had polenta it has been eaten at lunch or dinner as a side dish. It has been served much thicker or firm and/or grilled. Sometimes cheese has been added.



Well - your opinion is really worth more than just 2 cents! I always enjoy hearing what others have to say!

On the few occasions that I've had grits they were generally served with breakfast. My partner makes cheese grits that are really good. It's just a matter of adding some grated cheddar cheese to the grits while cooking. A neighbor of mine recently shared that she made a green chile and cheese grits casserole. I'd love to try it.

I did have Shrimp and Grits once. That's more of a dinner entree that's found throughout the south (but mostly around Charleston SC). It was quite good.

Polenta goes way beyond just fried. If you're at all interested in finding out more about it the web is loaded with polenta information and sources.


----------



## JimC

Uncle Bob said:


> The recipe does look tempting!! Do ya think I could substitute Turnip or Mustard greens for the Kale??
> 
> Have Fun!



Absolutely! It might also be really good with spinach too.


----------



## ChefJune

PieSusan said:


> ... When I have had grits in the South, they were breakfast food usually eaten like cream of wheat or cream of rice or oatmeal. I do know, it can be eaten firm and fried but is served sweet with maple syrup.


 
That's very interesting. In the parts of the South I am familiar with, you would be laughed out of town if you asked for your grits with milk and sugar! They are served on the plate with your eggs and bacon (breakfast meat). 

I still remember the first time they were ever served to me -- the grits were white, and I thought they were mashed potatoes! (I was 8.) I couldn't imagine why I was being served mashed potatoes with my breakfast.


----------



## Katie H

ChefJune said:


> That's very interesting. In the parts of the South I am familiar with, you would be laughted out of town if you asked for your grits with milk and sugar!   They are served on the plate with your eggs and bacon (breakfast meat).



Same here, June.  The folks in this area serve them as a matter of course with breakfast, sometimes whether you order them or not.  I love grits with my fried eggs.


----------



## PieSusan

I have never added sugar to my bowl of grits, although I have added butter. I dhon't recall whether or not I added milk. It has been such a long time since I have eaten them. They were also white.


----------



## VeraBlue

They are both corn, but hominy is a dried corn kernel that's been treated with alkali, or soaked in a type of lye water bath.


----------



## Seven S

For those of you here that are predisposed to think of Grits as a strictly breakfast porridge served with sausage and eggs at breakfast, I urge you to take a chance and venture out and explore some Low Country cuisine... Shrimp & Grits is a classic!!


----------



## Baketech

Seven S said:


> For those of you here that are predisposed to think of Grits as a strictly breakfast porridge served with sausage and eggs at breakfast, I urge you to take a chance and venture out and explore some Low Country cuisine... Shrimp & Grits is a classic!!


 
I had this dish as an appetizer at a s****y cafe in Atlanta over the weekend, and it was truly amazing...

*I have no idea why the auto-censor is bleeping out "s w a n k y"... LOL


----------



## BreezyCooking

I'm glad you clarified that, because I automatically thought you meant the "sh" word & were astounded at getting a "truly amazing" dish in an "sh"-word cafe - LOL!!!!


----------

